# canning cakes and breads, cobblers etc. Anyone know



## shelen2 (Sep 7, 2012)

I've tried cobbler and the seals released after a couple of days it upset me all my berries and peaches gone... Too scared to try cobblers again....what about pies,,, can I do them with the crust and fruit...and do I pressure can them or water bath.. I really don't want to make that mistake again...can I do pumpkin bread...also want to build an out door oven for baking breads..any plans for that.. Like a pizza oven but for loaves.....heard I could bake breads in jars in the oven... pumpkin , banana, And so forth... Any help would be greatly appreciated ...


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

With your cobbler did you water bath or pressure can?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've had very good luck with Peach Cobbler, I took jars that were about a year old to the "Meet-Up South Of Dallas" several weeks ago and got a number of compliments on it. Also took canned Pound Cake and canned Cornbread and they were also well received.

I have even canned yeast bread and it does pretty good too.

OldCootHillbilly has a thread now updating his canned cakes, I'm sure someone will post about his original thread where he told how he did it. It was about a month or so ago.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/update-canned-cake-14410/

I'm pretty sure he even has it on his blog.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

Davarm said:


> I've had very good luck with Peach Cobbler, I took jars that were about a year old to the "Meet-Up South Of Dallas" several weeks ago and got a number of compliments on it. Also took canned Pound Cake and canned Cornbread and they were also well received.
> 
> I have even canned yeast bread and it does pretty good too.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave, is it hard to stay humble??!!:congrat: what don't you do? lol, wow, pound cakes and peach cobbler..........blows me away......I just don't have an imagination I guess, I'll have to try a cake, that's just too cool.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

neldarez said:


> Hey Dave, is it hard to stay humble??!!:congrat: what don't you do? lol, wow, pound cakes and peach cobbler..........blows me away......I just don't have an imagination I guess, I'll have to try a cake, that's just too cool.


Now Ms Nelda, I've told you before, I just like to eat!:cheersDr. Pepper made in Waco)

The cake I can is plain old 4 ingredient traditional pound cake.

Pound of flour
Pound of Sugar
Pound of Eggs
Pound of Butter

It makes a good firm cake that works well in the jars, Put a little strawberry jam on a slice and it just dont get much better than that!


----------

